# Coder/Biller Independent Contractor Available



## em2177 (Dec 23, 2013)

Dedicated and technically skilled medical professional with over 10 years of experience in the medical coding and billing field. 

Experience in these specialties: Auditing, Outpatient, Inpatient, ER, Physician Pro Fee, Observation, HCC, Cardiology, Dermatology, E/M, Family Practice, GI, Internal Medicine, ICD10, Laboratory, Radiology, OB/GYN, Ophthalmology, Pediatrics, Podiatry, and Surgery. Knowledge of remote work procedures. 

CPC certified since 2004. 

Contact me with your coding and billing needs. 

Email: pandm2009@att.net

Thank You,

Elizabeth Montelongo, CPC


----------

